# Why is he always staring at me????????



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Haven't been on for awhile but have been reading posts. Wandering what this means if others experience the same. Harley always seems to be looking at me unless he is sleeping. I will look at him and his eyes are on me. I look away and look back, he is still looking. He does this all the time. Why?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

These are pack animals and you're his leader. You probably feed, walk, exercise, and play with him. He's waiting for you to make a move. 

Why do you think they call them velcro dogs?


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

He def is my velcro dog, he just does it differently than our other ones. Not complaining!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I get that too. Niko isn't always in the same room I am in, but I am always within his sight line and he is always watching me. I think he sleeps with his eyes open sometimes!

I tell myself that he watches me because I am just that awesome.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread...but if someone OTHER than a pack member makes eye contact with Scarlett she gives them the warning WOOF WOOF WOOF.

I believe this is some kind of dominance thing, right? If so, she is SO submissive to the pack members. Is she just asserting herself because she is the omega wolf at home?

I ask because she has been doing it more than usual lately. (Barking at people who seem to make eye contact....)

(We LOVE our velcro GSD. She's a really good listener too. )


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Good karma, maybe that is it, I am just that awesome!!! Lol.....


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

As the alpha leader, aren't we actually the center of the known dog universe?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo always stares at me. If I don't look away and hold his stare....he'll end up winking at me. He doesn't do it for Hubby, but Hubby has seen him do it to me. 

Everytime he winks I make a big deal of it.."Ah! You flirt!" etc. I think I reinforced his action and now he thinks it's a trick. Not sure what it is, but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

myshepharley said:


> Good karma, maybe that is it, I am just that awesome!!! Lol.....


Yep, that's basically it - AWESOME.  My little Anja does that too - it's a little unnerving sometimes because I will wake up during the night and I'm pretty sure she is still doing it ....... kinda reminds me of that movie Pet Sematary......
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Lillie-so funny! Liesl does that too. I'll be on my computer or phone, reading, whatever, and I "feel" eyes on me. I look up and there she is, sitting on the floor, very calm, but intently looking at me. Her stare never wavers. Then, suddenly, the wink--without any other change of expression. It always makes me laugh, and I love it. You've got me thinking I'll train her now to do it.

They must think we are absolutely crazy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

billsharp said:


> Lillie-so funny! Liesl does that too. I'll be on my computer or phone, reading, whatever, and I "feel" eyes on me. I look up and there she is, sitting on the floor, very calm, but intently looking at me. Her stare never wavers. Then, suddenly, the wink--without any other change of expression. It always makes me laugh, and I love it. You've got me thinking I'll train her now to do it.
> 
> They must think we are absolutely crazy.


Seriously! People think I'm crazy because I say he winks at me. I've tried to get it on video, but that doesn't work, he can't see my eyes. If I pick up the camera he comes over to me. When I finally got hubby to witness it I was so excited, you'd think I'd won the lotto! Whoo Hoo! I'm glad somebody else's dog does it!


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

myshepharley said:


> Haven't been on for awhile but have been reading posts. Wandering what this means if others experience the same. Harley always seems to be looking at me unless he is sleeping. I will look at him and his eyes are on me. I look away and look back, he is still looking. He does this all the time. Why?


You should be happy. This is what separates the intelligence of the GSD with other breeds. My favorite T-Shirt is: "GSD. Everything else is just a dog."


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my last litter would sit bolt upright and stare at me , even if someone tried to distract them, when I moved their head turned into the direction I took.

exceptionally easy to train , focus there --


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hand the potato chip bag to someone else.


----------

